# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أنا عذيقها المرجب ، وجذيلها المحكك

## آل عامر

كثيرا ما نسمع هذا القول ولعل البعض يردده ولا يعلم معناه ولا من القائل.
أنا عذيقها المرجب ، وجذيلها المحكك
القائل : -
الحباب بن المنذر
المعنى : -
عذيقه : تصغير عَذق وهو النخلة بحملها 
المرجب :من رجب الشجرة إذا دعمها بما يمنعها من الانكسار والسقوط لثقل حملها
الجذيل : تصغير جذل وهو عود ينصب للجربى من الإبل لتحتك به
يريد قائل ذلك أنه صاحب الأمر المضروب فيه المثل وهو به زعيم لايضعف عن إحتماله والنهوض به
دمتم للطاعة أهلا

----------


## الحمادي

ودمتَ لربك مخبتاً
ولإخوانك مفيداً

----------


## لامية العرب

جميل وجديد هذا المثل

 أمتعنا رعاك الله ووفقك من أمثال لغتنا الرائعة المندثرة

----------


## آل عامر

الشيخ الكريم / عبدالله الحمادي 
الأستاذ الفاضل/لامية العرب 
بِيضُ الوجوهِ كريمةٌ أحسابُهُم **** شُمُّ الأُنوفِ من الِّطرازِ الأوَّلِ
جزاكما الله خير الجزاء

----------


## لامية العرب

بِيضُ الوجوهِ كريمةٌ أحسابُهُم **** شُمُّ الأُنوفِ من الِّطرازِ الأوَّلِ
بيت عزيز على قلبي ولكن لااتوقع انني استحقه
شكر الله ثناؤك واطراؤك

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

شكر الله لك ..

----------


## أبو موسى سليم الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## آل عامر

وفيك بارك أخي الحبيب

----------


## السويدي

فائدة جليلة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## نداء الأقصى

جميلة هذه الكلمة ، ولي إضافة إن سمحت :
أولا : التصغير هنا للتعظيم .
ثانيا : النخلة المرجبة هي الكريمة على أهلها ، ولا ترجب العرب كل النخيل ، بل أكرمها على أهلها .
ثالثا : ويقال سيد مرجب أي معظم ، مأخوذة من الترجيب الذي يكون للنخلة المرجبة ، 
رابعا : الرجبة هي العامود الذي تسند عليه النخلة حتى لا تميل أو تعوج ، 
والله أعلم ،

----------


## آل عامر

إضافة جميلة جملك الله بالإيمان وطاعة الرحمن

----------

